# Black spots on Macy's tongue!



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

SOo.. macy has always had that black spot on the back of her tongue, since she was a puppy. But last week all of the sudden two new spots started to appear and now they are huge! Is this a sign of some sort of a health issue?! Im worried about it!!!! 

!?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many goldens have them.... many here refer to them as "treat spots".


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are treat spots. (As in the spot where you put the treat) Completely normal in goldens. Both my guys have them but Oakly's is way back so I don't see it often. Caue's is near the tip of the tongue and is very visible.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok so basically I shouldn't be worried about it?! 
The only reason I am concerned is because it came out of nowhere and grew so big and dark within days. the two new spots are at the top of her tongue and very visible, ive had ppl comment and I haven;t known what to tell them!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo has one at the back of his tongue. It came on out of nowhere. I saw it and thought he chewed up a pen. LOL I really only see it if he yawns, though. =)


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I keep looking for treat spots on my guys' tongues but apparently neither of them have one. Maybe they're not real Golden Retrievers.:no:


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

My boy has one,and my german shepard had one.Harmless.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea, definitely NOT something to be worried about! My understanding is that it is just excess pigment or treat spots (love that term.) Some dogs have a lot, others none at all. Katie has one way back on her tongue and Paddy has none.

I hope pretty little Macy is doing well  We need more pictures (hint, hint!!)

Kim


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha has one. It just looks like black ink or marker. If it has anything else on it, maybe you should have it checked out by the vet.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Laurie said:


> I keep looking for treat spots on my guys' tongues but apparently neither of them have one. Maybe they're not real Golden Retrievers.:no:


I have had four Golden Retrievers. Only one of my two Goldens now has black on his tongue. The other two never had them. Not all REAL Golden Retrievers have them. I am concerned that two new ones appeared recently and I think the Vet should take a look at this dog, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL! Treat spots?! Love it! I have never heard them called that! That is really cute!! Two of mine have them.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Laurie said:


> I keep looking for treat spots on my guys' tongues but apparently neither of them have one. Maybe they're not real Golden Retrievers.:no:


Willow doesn't have any either. She can join Reno, Austin and Lincoln in the fake golden club!

Diesel has a tiny one waaay back on his tongue which I didn't even notice until last year. It can only be seen when he yawns and I am looking down his throat!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo has them in a few spots. The first one in the front started as a TINY spot the size of a pen dot then grew big pretty quick. At first I was so upset that he had them. It took some time to get used to. But now it's just part of Milo and they don't bother me. It's a good way for me to ID him if I ever had too.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker has a couple on his tongue. Some of them weren't there when we got him at 10 weeks, but they are there now. Nothing to worry about. No trip to the vet necessary. Just be prepared for everyone to tell you your "purebread" (yes I know purebred is spelled wrong) is part chow!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Neither of my Goldens had/have treat spots. Hank's brother does though and I'm jealous since I think they are really cool!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey has one at the back of his tongue! I only see it when he yawns but there is nothing to worry about  Their pretty cute!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger is treatspotless even though I feed him more and more treats in the hopes that one will appear...isn't that how it works?

Are the gums of treatspot goldens all pink or blotchy with black spots? Ranger has black blotches all over his gums...but no treatspot on the tongue.


----------



## sneakypete (Aug 29, 2011)

Louie has a pretty visible one. Glad to hear there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

sneakypete said:


> Louie has a pretty visible one. Glad to hear there is nothing to worry about.


Just had to say that I LOVE this picture. So this is Louie I presume??? He is beautiful!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

PrincessDi said:


> Just had to say that I LOVE this picture. So this is Louie I presume??? He is beautiful!!


I was going to say the same thing. Soooo cute


----------

